

Spectacular consulting d-baggery in alleged leaked Pepsi rebrand proposal - tptacek
http://www.underconsideration.com/brandnew/archives/in_brief_the_wrong_kind_of_bre.php

======
tptacek
"Have you ever heard of Plato? Aristotle? Socrates? MORONS!"

~~~
icey
Whenever I see anything this over the top, I can't help but picture it being
written by Alex Vayner.

